# Salt Fork



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

How is the fishing??? my family and I will be there next Tuesday-Thursday and was wondering if I could get any up to date info on the fishing...will be staying at the cabins...I have been there several times before but always in late November..whats the best baitshop to go to??? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I will be there this weekend! I have never been there before. Any tips? Do they have big carp/catfish there? Also, I will have my belly boat with me, where to use it?

Please write a sentence or two - all info will be very much appreciated.
Greg


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

go to saltforkoutdoors.com,that will tell you everything.hes the best baitshop down there and is really nice.good luck,hope that helps!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

leckig said:


> Do they have big carp/catfish there?
> Greg



Yes and Yes. Lots of big catfish in there. Also plenty of stinking carp too. They are the easy ones to get into. There is all kinds of areas to catfish and lots of the big ones are caught in the easy to get to spots. Good Luck to ya


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks! the website saltforkoutdoors.com is pretty helpfull and they have reports too.

if you guys have more ideas I will be checking this place


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks alot guys..will check out the website.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey guy's, if you do stop at saltfork outdoors bait shop please ask them about signing their petition on the crappie limit for the lake..

Thanks


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

wvsportsman said:


> Hey guy's, if you do stop at saltfork outdoors bait shop please ask them about signing their petition on the crappie limit for the lake..
> 
> Thanks


i will sure do! the 9 inch limit should probably become a state law.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Will do...shouldnt have to though..the state should be out there on there own..shouldnt have to be pushed toward it.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

ya, i ment to add that in,thanks wvsportsman for mentioning that!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

No problem, glad to help and glad to see you all do too. last i heard they had about 500 signatures. They need a thousand to send it in. Smallmouth Crazy, your right shouldn't have too but thats the was things are. People shouldn't have to be told not to take as many as they can catch either. Wish i had some info for you all but i haven't been able to get to saltfork yet. I hope someone else can. good luck


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Camped at Salt Fork last weekend and had a blast. Took my son down to the campers docks and fished around the docks (since I am boatless). The bluegill are on their beds and I bet we caught over 100 fish in all. Most of them were decent fish. I caught some crappies under the docks on a red Roadrunner head with a white yum grub. The crappies were pretty deep. Also caught a 2# channel cat. All in all we had a great time.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

how much does it cost to rent a boat there?


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

It is my understanding that Atwood Lake Marina operates the boat rentals at Salt Fork. Here is the link to their brochure: www.atwoodlakeboats.com/pdf/AtwoodRental.pdf


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The 9" minimum for Crappie should be state wide...its done nothing but improve the crappie fishing wherever its in effect..same thing goes for the 14" or 16" minimum for LM bass.


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

9 in would definately help .we are way under par for crappie size in the state,but is it due to the amount of fish or the age of them?are crappies like gills when there get to be to many they stunt there growth?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

yes ands its happened in many lakes in ohio.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I believe the crappie limit should be 9", and there should be a slot limit on both large mouth and smallmouth of 12"-15" to help keep our lakes from getting stunted and keep the bigger hogs in there!


----------

